# Admin please remove accounts - elensky & moonsoon75



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Admin please remove accounts - elensky & moonsoon75 - spammers. :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...and while you're at it... marie25 and lizi could do with getting booted off here too :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> ...and while you're at it... marie25 and lizi could do with getting booted off here too :x


And please will someone get rid of this joker too: zhuifeng166 :evil:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jae,

Is it possible for you to allow a Mod(s) to delete a user account?

I seem to spend most of my time just deleting shite on here now :?


----------

